# Surf cart for steps



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

What is a good set up for hauling surf gear, rods, chair, cooler, etc. up and down steps easily?, thanks.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Beach tires I would guess to be the best 


9


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I've had only one occasion were I was faced with that problem when on a family vacation at OBX , First time out I was loaded out with all the gear I thought we may "need" .
With 3 of us fishing that day it wasn't much of a problem , One on the front and one on the rear and just carry it up , down was easy .
But the next time it was just me so I culled down to just what I actually used , Lt.W Coleman cooler, sm. tackle bag , sm. chair , no Pelican cooler or big lounge chair or umbrella .
It wasn't too bad by myself , but if I have to do it again, No cart , sm. lunch box size cooler for bait and a beer, sand spike , backpack for tackle .


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

big balloon tires and TWO people..... one to pull, one to push.
if it were so easy, everyone would be doing it.

























the small front wheels come off so the axle doesn't hit your ankles when pulling it.
when ready to park it, slip on the front wheels...... also good on a pier.


----------



## RonRon (Oct 15, 2014)

This is not a beach cart, but it made a recent surf fishing trip much easier. I was able to carry a chair, umbrella, sand spikes, extra tackle, bait and multiple rod and reels. It is made of a quality canvas and it was less than $20.00. I'm not sure if the picture will attach, so search fishing rod carrier on Amazon if it doesn't.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes those big beach tires would definitely help, I had bought some smaller rolez tires years ago and still use them on my jr. surf cart but they are not big enough to roll up steps easy, may have to try some bigger ones for both my carts, expensive however IMHO. I checked out that fishing rod carrier RonRon, pretty good idea and price. Pretty much came to the same conclusion as you Jollymon, I was just hoping to have my cake and eat it too as I prefer having my cart with me, thanks all.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

BarefootJohnny, what size are your rolez or wheelez tires you have pictured above?, thanks.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I made me some wooden ramps to use on the steps where I fish at. 7 steps up and long cross over then 5 steps down. I lay the ramps down, roll the cart up ,then place ramps on the down side and roll the cart down the other side. I leave the ramps under the steps while I fish and put them in the truck when I leave.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I admire the fact that you actually made ramps, I thought of that in the past also but I never have the room, however maybe I better rethink all that. I looked up the price of those tall wheeleez balloon tires and unless I win the lottery I won't be buying them, thanks boomer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Pop - the wheels I have are the old Roll-Eeze brand (made by WheelEeze)
they are 20" tall and 8" wide with a 1" axle. WheelEeze SKU: WZ1-49UC @ $162 each.
one has a small leak and as soon as I get that fixed and cleaned up,
I will be putting them on E-Bay starting off at $100 for the pair plus shipping.
if you are interested, I will send you the listing information for your consideration.

I got them from a hotel that had the big beach chairs that used them and when
they renovated the hotel, they sold a lot of stuff and this was part of the bag.
I got ten sets of tires. all needed new bearings and minor repair which were a bit costly from WheelEeze.
this is the last set I have and don't see myself using it again due to health issues.
new bearings will be included with the sale.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I would be happy to check out your listing #, thanks, I hope your health issue improves, God bless.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

a back pack.....solves the problem.....if you have a good back!.........


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm currently using a backpack and I always carry a folding chair... The kind that comes in its own pouch. The only adjustment / Improvement is the strap of the chairs bag, which has to be big enough to go over top of the backpack so what could fit on you good. What I haven't resolved is a way to keep fish. I take a bag for it, but to be honest it doesn't stay cool for long. I've tried carrying a 5 gallon bucket wood substitutes for a seat and carrying my light at night, and small fish... But nothing for large fish :-(


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

carrying the fish was the major problem I tried to solve.....( not using a cart method)......I built a PVC back pack to hold my bucket ( UTUBE Video)......bungee my pack on top of the bucket and 3 piece rods.......keep water in the bucket while fishing and empty water from bucket, cover fish with wet towel when leaving......at the car I have a cooler to transfer the fish into and add some water for the trip home....It works....it isn't perfect.....looking into the foldup cart method.....The backpack method does give you the ability to get away from the cart crowd.....most guys cluster near the access points.....


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Get an old hiking frame pack at a garage sale and bolt a cooler to it. Then you can even put rod holders on it.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Try this out , Get a kids plastic sled , drill some hole along the outer edges for tie down or bungee's , a small cooler , tackle bag/box , sandspike , a good rope to pull it 

It can slide down the stairs and sand , just don't go nuts loading it up , Remember you have to pull it


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I just picked up a fold up cart ( challenger) from craigs list.....I love it!.....It holds my bucket/backpack/rods/baits and water......that's all I need.....leave the cooler in the vehicle......transfer fish to cooler on return trip....its a fast and easy setup...the sled idea works, I used it for a few years....not as good as the cart......or the frame and backpack method.......in my opinion


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Surf Cart Balloon Tires*



poppop1 said:


> I would be happy to check out your listing #, thanks, I hope your health issue improves, God bless.


hey Pop, I finally got around to listing my balloon tires on e-bay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/beach-cart...eze-fishing-cart-One-Pair-2-Each/152884751195

Tight Lines !!


----------

